#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Zelf maken van gobo's - advies

## ralph

Beste mede theaterdieren,

Het moet er toch van komen, de firma rosco kan me met haar mooie en complete aanbod gobo's dit keer niet helpen.

Concreet:
Ik wil zelf a-size gobo's gaan maken, nu zijn er onder jullie vast mensen die dit met enige regelmaat doen.

Voor die mensen de onderstaande vragen:
- Welk materiaal laat zich het gemakkelijkst verwerken?

- Maak ik eerst een sjabloon dat ik later uitsnij?

- Tip's and trics????

Als "beloning" zal ik mijn vorderingen op foto vastleggen....

Alvast dank voor de waardevolle reacties.

----------


## rinus bakker

Er zijn naast Rosco toch nog wel andere "Goboisten" die je zouden kunnen helpen?
Ik weet dat er vroeger ene Remco (achternaam niet paraat) bij de RTL-studio's werkte, mar die ook zelf gobo's kon maken.... er zitten nogal wat kosten aan investeren in materiaal aan heb ik begrepen.
Ga jij dat op 1 gobo terugverdienen?
Overigens heb ik ooit zelf dat soort dingen van blik en alu-plaat staan maken - letterlijk met een figuurzaag.
Maar dat hebben we het wel over een andere eeuw....

----------


## JohnHa

Kijk eens op de site van Gobo-image, als zij het niet kunnen leveren dan wel maken, kun je beter iets anders bedenken.

John

----------


## tomv

Het ligt eraan hoever je hierin wil gaan.

Bij ons in de schouwburg hebben we er een heel deel zelfgemaakt. Veel gaatjes-gobos, maar ook engeltjes enz.

Wij gebruiken aluminiumfilm die vroeger gebruikt werd voor drukwerken. Weet niet juist hoe het heet. En dan met een mesje uitsnijden.

Succes ermee

----------


## ralph

Ben bekend met de makers van gobo's.
Ik wil het echt zelf gaan proberen...
Zie het als een hobby project.

Ik zie materialen voorbij komen:
alu film (whatever that may be)
Blik...
Alles is te koop tgenwoordig, maar welke dikte is aan te bevelen?


2TomV: welke schouwburg heb je het over?
Ik weet dat ze in Utrecht zelf ook het nodige fabriceren, dat was eigenlijk mijn inspiratiebron om ook zelf aan de slag te gaan :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Ik heb geen idee of je dit eenmalig voor een project wilt doen, of dat je dit voor de hobby gewoon wel eens wat vaker wilt doen. 

Als ik voor een speciale gebeurtenis een gobo wil maken dan stap ik uiteraard eerst naar Aad. Meestal betaalt de opdrachtgever het dan. Maar als ik snel en 'goedkoop' iets moois wil hebben dan frees ik ze zelf. Bij mij in de werkplaats staat een CNC freesmasjien. Die freest alles wat je kunt tekenen... Ook gobo's dus. 
Het voordeel is dat je ze van 1 mm aluminium of RVS maakt, en dat die oneindig lang mee gaan. En je hebt geen gepruts met gobohouders, omdat ik ze meteen in de goede maat van de gogosleuf laat frezen. 

Ik heb uiteraard het voordeel dat ik zo'n masjien heb staan. Dat snap ik. Maar frezen kan dus ook nog. De Dremel heeft de figuurzaag al zo'n 15 jaar verdreven, Rinus! Dus dat zagen moet in je vroege jeugd geweest zijn, toen je het woord 'licht'nog durfde uitspreken... :Smile:  

Wie ooit serieus zo'n ding wil laten frezen moet maar bellen. Uiteraard wel zelf ontwerpen. Daar begin ik niet aan. 

Ruud

Cue Two SFX

----------


## rinus bakker

He De Koning! Een herhaald welkom op dit forum! 
Jouw kennis zal hier bij tijd en wijle zeker gewaardeerd worden.




> De Dremel heeft de figuurzaag al zo'n 15 jaar verdreven, Rinus!



OK, het kan ook 25 jaar geleden geweest zijn... en een mini-frees-machientje een sleufje van 0,5mm dik laten maken? 




> Dus dat zagen moet in je vroege jeugd geweest zijn, toen je het woord 'licht' nog durfde uitspreken...



Het is natuurlijk wel geheim dat ik tussen 1970 en 1983 ook geregeld met 'lampies enzo' in de weer geweest ben. 
Het heette toen ook 'light show', dus ik heb nooit 'licht' gezegd  :Big Grin:  
Tussen 1970 en 1972 bijna anderhalf jaar jaar lang zwarte vingers gehad van de weekeinden draaien met vloeistof projecties. 
Maar goed dat we toen niet wisten wat er allemaal voor rotzooi in al die inkten zat. 
Zeker als je af en toe ook je fikken nog openhaalde aan zo'n bloedscherpe effect-glasschijf.

----------


## Radar

Leuke metode kwam ik tegen op internet:
http://www.faqs.org/faqs/theatre/sta...ection-17.html

Vroeger maaktje je zo je eigen printplaten maar voor gobo's moet dit natuurlijk ook kunnen, heb alleen geen resultaten kunnen terug vinden.

----------


## tomv

> 2TomV: welke schouwburg heb je het over?



Dommelhof - Neerpelt (B)

----------


## speakerfreak

Wat voor gobos moeten het worden dan? heel gedetaileerde preciezi gobos? of komt het niet zo nauw?

----------


## som

@ ruud,

ik wil het ook wel eens proberen om een gobo-logo te maken.
de info van 1mm dikte is al heel welkom :Big Grin:  
aluminium werkt uiteraard gemakkelijker dan rvs,
heb je geen slechte ervaringen met aluminium m.b.t. verbranden?

gr leen

----------


## ralph

Reuze dank voor de reacties.

Het etsen van een gobo dat is niet de techniek waar ik naar op zoek was, maar wel een leuke eye opener. Toch ga ik dat ff in de koelkast zetten.

Inmiddels ook "off-line" wat info gekregen.
Blik wat gebruikt wordt/werd in de offset drukkerij is het materiaal wat zich het fijnst laat verwerken.
Heeft een makkelijk verwerkbare dikte, wat zich met name in de scherpte van een gobo zou laten zien.

Nou is dat blik dus niet echt een gangbaar metaal, das best jammer.
Ik ben bij de bron begonnen, de drukkerij wereld en heb daar wat visjes(lees;mail) uitgegoid naar de beschikbaarheid van dit blik.

humor: Was al iemand die me vertelde dat hij genoodzaakt was een pallet af te nemen :EEK!:  ....dan kan je der in ieder geval gneg verknallen :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ik wil gen breakupjes gaan fabrieken, die zijn er standaard zat te koop,maar bijvoorbeeld een bedrijfslogo, een poppetje....ik noem maar wat.
Is dus bedoeld voor de hobby, maar wel om in mn werk te gebruiken.

Ik ben dus naarstig op zoek naar een leverancier van dun blik, het spul wat vroeger (pre-digitale tijdperk) in een offset pers werd gebruikt.
Alle input blijft van harte welkom!

----------


## axs

is geen blik, maar een speciaal materiaal.
IS hetgene wat wordt gebruikt om de offset platen te maken.

----------


## kokkie

simpele één/weinigmalige gobo's kun je eventueel ook proberen te maken uit black wrap. Misschien voor sommige toepassingen iets te makkelijk te verwerken.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Aluminum van 1-1,5 mm dikte blijft zich netjes gedragen, en zal niet snel verbranden. Het werd naar mijn weten vroeger ook door het NOB op deze wijze gebruikt. Ik heb ooit een prachtig smeedijzeren sierhek gezien dat uit alu plaat gezaagd (!) was. De spijltjes waren niet veel dikker dan een mm.

Ik heb trouwens zelf nog heel veel met de M&M gobomaker gewerkt. Volgens mij moet die nog in het Zaantheater zwerven. Ik geloof dat ik nu wel mag verklappen dat ik destijds in De Speeldoos in de verloren uurtjes op die manier de 'custom made' gobo's voor Aad zat te maken. Ha ha ha, nu niet meer voor te stellen!

En Rinus, ja hoor, je kunt met een Dremel behoorlijk fijn werken. Er zijn freesjes met een doorsnede van 0,5 mm...

De link hierboven verwijst naar een methode die gebruik maakt van dezelfde techniek die gebruikt wordt om printplaat te etsen. Maar ze gebruiken geen koperlaag op epoxy, maar een volkoper plaat. 
Ik weet uit ervaring dat dit geen mooi resultaat oplevert, omdat er ook ongeveer een mm horizontaal uit je koperplaat wordt weggevreten. Onregelmatig en oncontroleerbaar. Niet bepaald een methode om fijn werk mee af te leveren dus. Ik overdrijf niet: je ziet dat in de beschrijving geadviseerd wordt om de gobomaat een paar millimeter groter te nemen. Omdat het etsmiddel door de lange bewerkingstijd een stuk van de rand afknabbelt...

Al het gedoe met etsen en chemicalien hebben er bij mij juist toe geleid dat ik op freestechniek ben overgegaan. Voornamelijk om printplaat mee te maken. Nu hoef ik niet meer te sjouwen met jerrycans met chemisch afval.

Groets!

----------


## marciano

ik weet wel dat goboimage op een beurs (weet niet meer welke)  een systeem liet zien dat door medel van een houder en een fan daar op kan je in een strand SL en een S4 met speciaal papier een gobo printen (ja met een normale printer) en die er dan in stoppen.
Ik vond ook erg maf dat die papieren gobo's er niet gelijk uit fikte maar blijkbaar werkt het.

ps was volgens mij best wel prijzig

----------


## LVS

> Ben bekend met de makers van gobo's.
> alu film (whatever that may be)



Offsetplaat (dunne alu plaat voor offsetdrukken)
informeer eens bij de plaatselijke drukkerij naar gebruikte platen(De meeste kun je meer een keer grbuiken om te drukken)

----------


## Tilt

Bij de Blokker kun je aluminium wegwerpsschalen krijgen. Dun aluminium voor weinig. Buigt wel makkelijk.

Allard

----------


## fly

Ik gebruik af en toe in de Stadsgehoorzaal in Kampen gobo's op sheet. Wij hebben Selecon Pacific zoom-profielen (cool beam), met een speciale gobohouden (die extra hitte tegen houd). Zo kunnen we dan gobo's geprint op sheet projecteren. Leuk, een logo van de rabobank.  Zeker als je een kleurenlaserprinter hebt is het resultaat best OK. Je moet wel oppassen met de donkere kleuren, die willen nog wel eens doorbranden.

Groet van Larz

----------


## KoenB

Mijn verontschuldigingen voor het ophalen van een oud topic maar weet iemand soms nog of de M&M gobomaker nog steeds verkocht word? nog steeds bestaat?

----------


## ralph

kleine update van mijn kant:

Het offset plaatmateriaal bleek bijzonder lastig in een kleine hoeveelheid verkrijgbaar.
Zoveel gobo's maak ik niet, niet om het laten aanrukken van een pallet van dit materiaal te rechtvaardigen.
Via-via eens flink stuk van dit fijne materiaal gekregen, de benodigde gobo's mee gemaakt ( a size) en naar volle tevredenheid gebruikt!

Helaas geen foto's van gemaakt.

Verder de tip van Ruud opgevolgd en begonnen met de verwerking van alu plaat, iets meer dan 1mm dik. Was stukken makkelijker aan te komen!
Materiaal laat zich prima verwerken.
Voordeel is dat je minder voorzichtig hoeft te zijn met het verwijderen van de gobohouder, het off-set staal is bij een heet gobo bijna standaard voor een kapot getrokken gobo...

Blijft een heel gepriegel, moet wel zeggen dat het een erg bevredigend effect heeft als je het resultaat van je noeste handenarbeid op het podium terug ziet!

Voor promotionele doeleinden is het veel te veel werk, kan zakeljik gezien niet uit, daarom voor beursstands en logo projectie gekozen voor LDR profielspots, met eem cdm lamp, daar gaat een sheet voor, beetje afhankelijk van hoe het brandpunt ligt doe je best lang met zo'n sheet.

----------


## KoenB

Ik heb zelf ook al een hoop handmatige gobos gemaakt, van het in de buurtliggende colablikje tot offsetplaten. Het beste effect heb ik tot nu toe toch bekomen met de ovenschotels die je in elke supermarkt kan kopen. En deze bewerkt met dremel/breekmes en vanaf volgende week met de CNC.

Maar ik vraag me af wat er van die M&M kits gebleven is en welke producten er juist in zaten? Aangezien ik zelf een etsinstallatie heb voor printen, is het misschien doenbaar om hier ook gobo's mee te etsen. Met koper moet het zoiezo lukken maar ik betwijfel of die ijzerchloride wel goed genoeg werkt op aluminium. Iemand hier ervaring mee?

Nu rendabel is het niet echt, maar soms kan je niet anders, ... zat onlangs nog in italie en bleken breakups te weinig mee te zijn, tja wat doe je dan? Maar het is wel een voldaan gevoel als je het dan ziet werken. En het blijft leuk knutselen.

----------

